# ACCA Part Qualified Migration



## Saj28 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi,

I'm from Sri Lanka, and i would like to migrate to Sydney, Australia ASAP. I'm 20 Years old turning 21 this August. I have just finished the second stage of ACCA and received my Advanced Diploma in Accounting and Business. I will be receiving a Bsc (Hons) in applied accounting from oxford brookes university this coming September. I will be doing my Ielts in August and will be aiming for an 8. (Did Ielts before got an overall 7 around 3 yrs ago)

Questions?

1) According to ACCA the Advanced Diploma is equivalent to a Bachelor's Degree in the U.K, Would i get a positive assessment with that or should i wait for my Degree which i will be receiving in September?

2) For the Skills assessment which is better CPA or ICCA for ACCA? Please let me know why which one is better.

3)How long does it normally take to get an Invite after submitting the EOI?

4) Processing time for VISA? Will be providing all documents as soon as i get the invite.

It would be immensely helpful if you could advise me on the above!

Thank You!


----------



## qasimn1234 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Acca*

Hello,

I am an ACCA Member.

I completed my last paper after three years gap. Because of my Professional job, I never attempted the last paper and it took me three years to realize and finally attempt the paper.

My concern is would CPA Australia recognize my qualification equivalent to Bachelors degree for Immigration purposes?

Please help

Thanks in advance


----------



## amajidpasha (Apr 23, 2014)

*Acca*

Hi Qasim,
If you are an ACCA Member , CPA asks you to appear for three papers... they are very easy the subjects we have already studied in ACCA and you can get a CPA qualification. 

So keep your hopes high... with a little effort , you can attain the same.


----------



## Imran.Sabir (Dec 15, 2014)

I Am ACCA Finalist. Mean only 2 optional papers left. i am in Australia now for Master degree. i also want to join CPA or CA australia. please guide me what should i do? and how many papers i have to appear in CPA and CA?
I am wondering for detailed information.


----------

